# Looking for a TCR fork



## shockfinder (Apr 21, 2009)

I bought an '06 TCR Comp 0 frame and the steer tube is cracked. I'm looking for a fork to fit. Let me know if you have one available. Thanks.


----------



## fancynancy's (Nov 3, 2005)

*I have one!*

I have a 08 TCR fork that should work. Steerer is cut super long and dropout tabs are filed off. It was ridden once and is all black carbon with shiny finish. Let me know if you're interested.


----------



## shockfinder (Apr 21, 2009)

Sorry to have taken so long to get back here. I actually bought a Ritchey WCS carbon fork. What were you wanting to get for your fork?


----------



## fancynancy's (Nov 3, 2005)

Oh, around 250.


----------



## shockfinder (Apr 21, 2009)

Thanks. I've been riding the Ritchey and really like it so I think I'll stick with it. I do appreciate it though!


----------

